
Gnome Shell is moving towards a convergent, mobile-friendly UI - caution
https://tuxphones.com/gnome-mobile-shell-convergence-librem-5-linux-desktop/
======
ehvatum
iPhone-like grids of icons! Yes! Empty screen space! Perfect! And the weather
app is looking spiffy. Full screen mode -OR- a sidebar? Wow!

“You can’t have a decent desktop GUI, because we are making a doomed push into
mobile, because people buy a new $1000 phone every year and keep the same
computer” has been the story everywhere for the last decade.

I don’t want everything becoming weird and fucking useless like Microsoft Edge
browser.

~~~
zozbot234
> Full screen mode -OR- a sidebar?

It's supposed to be a (mouse/touch controlled) tiled WM, not limited to a
sidebar at all. It's great that the GNOME folks are finally exploring this
space.

------
privatemonkey
The amount of work and discipline needed to redesigning a GUI of this scale in
a coherent manner is impressive. Kudos to the whole team. How do you go about
tackling it? What kind of tools do you use?

------
rvz
Other than the free-software/hardware argument, I'm not sure if there is a
credible reason for the end-user to switch from iOS or Android to this. If
this ecosystem doesn't have a replacement app from those ecosystems, why
bother?

Also the GNOME UI and icons on mobile looks horrendous. The phone icon will
simply makes designers laugh, the same for the podcasts icon which is fitting
of the outdated skeuomorphic-retro glossy design and horribly merging it with
flat design.

But the most important thing here is if there are no apps or existing ones for
the general user to use then it is frankly pointless unless you support the
free-software/hardware argument which is not enough to win them over.

~~~
lern_too_spel
I think this is more useful for 2-in-1 laptops in the short term. If they can
get something like Anbox integrated well, it could be a reasonable system.

~~~
zozbot234
Yup. GNOME3 works quite fine in detachable and 2-in-1 laptops, barring the
usual sorts of hardware issues. And it's the only system that I could see
working in a Linux-powered phone or tablet (w/o keyboard component).

